# What is the safest spot for a car seat?



## wasswifey (Aug 13, 2006)

Until now I have our car seat (rear facing) in the middle back seat. Is that the best? The top of the seat is very high since it goes up to 55 lbs so in the middle it is hard for us to see my son front the front (actually we cant) so I sometimes sit in the back. If its the safest in the middle I will leave it but I was thinking it would be easier to see him if it was on one of the window sides.


----------



## sugarlumpkin (Dec 20, 2006)

Back seat middle is the safest.


----------



## Ginger6366 (Jul 24, 2006)

Back seat middle is the safest. Have you tried one of the mirrors that hang on the back seat and reflect into your rearview? I have one and it makes things so much easier.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Mar 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ginger6366* 
Back seat middle is the safest. Have you tried one of the mirrors that hang on the back seat and reflect into your rearview? I have one and it makes things so much easier.

Just have to play devil's advocate: Those are supposed to be bad during a crash, b/c it will be a projectile object.

That said, I still think it's a good compromise. I just knew someone would point it out anyway







: To my way of thinking, the diaper bag that I have sitting on the floor in the back seat is more of a danger than a small mirror. Also, I can't conceive of any way in which a small, flying mirror could kill a child. Bruise, scrape, yes. But kill? So to me, it's a small risk I'm willing to take


----------



## Irish (Jun 3, 2007)

I was actually informed that it depends on the car and manufacturers suggestions - usually in your manual. Our SUV has the toggles only on the sides of the backseat - the safest position being behind the passenger seat according to the manual (Honda).


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

For most vehicles it is centre-back. I have been told not to use the mirrors because as a PP mentioned, they can become projectiles in a crash.

What I'd like to know is what people do to prevent harsh sun or headlights from getting in baby's eyes. Right now, we just lower the hood of the seat but you're not supposed to have the hood lowered while driving as it can snap and break into the baby's face in a crash.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Mar 22, 2004)

But you're not supposed to use the suction visors, either.

The way I see it, no matter what you do, someone is going to tell you it's dangerous/wrong.


----------



## redsfree (Apr 18, 2007)

I just want to recommend getting a free car seat inspection. I'm really glad I did. They can answer all your questions and help you install the seat properly. It shouldn't take more than 30 min. Plus, it gives a little peace of mind.

To find an inspector near you, checkout: http://www.seatcheck.org/

Also, checkout: http://www.car-seat.org/


----------



## Irish (Jun 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MilkTrance* 
What I'd like to know is what people do to prevent harsh sun or headlights from getting in baby's eyes. Right now, we just lower the hood of the seat but you're not supposed to have the hood lowered while driving as it can snap and break into the baby's face in a crash.

We picked up a super cheap little sunvisor made by Fisher Price - it sticks to the window so wouldn't be a crash hazard.

http://www.amazon.com/Fisher-Price-O...682048-0554854


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

Many parents ask the question..."where is the safest place in the car for my child to be?" What types of crashes happen most often?

The suggested placement of your child (assuming one) is in the middle rear passenger seat. For 2 or more children....the forward facing youngest child is safest in the middle rear. The rearfacing child (and other remaining occupants) should be placed in either of the rear outboard positions. Technically, if you are in a crash, the side of impact becomes the less safe side of the two...so it becomes 50/50 when trying to choose between the rear passenger side vs. the rear driver's side. It was once thought the passenger side outboard position was slightly safer than the driver's side rear outboard, however the percentage is slim.
It is further thought that the rearfacing child is better protected due to the postition they face, coupled with the design of the shell of the seat which "cocoons" them, thus the recommendation to put them in an outboard position when securing more than 1 child.

There are four types of crashes. *Frontal, Lateral, Rear-end, and Rollover.*
The frontal crash is not necessarily the most severe, but is the most frequent type of crash. The lateral (or T-bone crash) crash is typically the most deadly. There is typically less space between the encroaching vehicle and the occupants of the struck vehicle, thus more severe injuries can occur. There are minor differences between fatalities between the right and left side of the vehicle...it just depends on where the impact takes place.
The rear-end crash accounts for just 3 1/2% of fatalities. Typically these types of crashes occur when both vehicles are moving forward, or when the front vehicle is stopped.
The roll over crash involves the vehicle rolling over onto its side or top, one time or many times. This type of crash is typically fatal as it often results in ejection from the vehicle. Ejected occupants are 4 times more likely to die.

DC


----------



## wasswifey (Aug 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ginger6366* 
Back seat middle is the safest. Have you tried one of the mirrors that hang on the back seat and reflect into your rearview? I have one and it makes things so much easier.

No I havent tried one of those because the back seat is too low and you wont be able to see it anyway.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MilkTrance* 
For most vehicles it is centre-back. I have been told not to use the mirrors because as a PP mentioned, they can become projectiles in a crash.

What I'd like to know is what people do to prevent harsh sun or headlights from getting in baby's eyes. Right now, we just lower the hood of the seat but you're not supposed to have the hood lowered while driving as it can snap and break into the baby's face in a crash.

We are not using an infant seat so no hood.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redsfree* 
I just want to recommend getting a free car seat inspection. I'm really glad I did. They can answer all your questions and help you install the seat properly. It shouldn't take more than 30 min. Plus, it gives a little peace of mind.

To find an inspector near you, checkout: http://www.seatcheck.org/

Also, checkout: http://www.car-seat.org/

I meant to go do that and life got in the way!









Thanks everyone I am going to leave it in the middle.


----------



## snomnky (Jul 9, 2006)

I just wanted to say the center is not always the safest place. In fact, our previous car's manual actually said NOT to place the seat there, the car was not designed to accommodate a seat in the center. We tried to put it there anyway and had a hell of a time, ended up taking it to 'the car seat guy' and he said to put it on the side, that was the safest in our situation. BTW our car was a subaru wrx wagon year 2004.


----------



## wasswifey (Aug 13, 2006)

Hmm interesting. We don't have the manual I don't think but we have an Acura Legend. Anyone know? I'm trying to find the closest inspection place.


----------



## angie3096 (Apr 4, 2007)

I had always insisted on putting our seat in the middle of our backseat. UNTIL I took it to a check and the techs tried it in different positions and determined that the best install was outboard. We only have a lap belt in the center; my car is a 98. I was really surprised and insisted for a minute that they put it in the center anyway, but they convinced me that dd was actually safer outboard with a rock solid install than in the center with a less than ideal install. So--it depends on your seat and your car! Definitely find a tech. Good luck on your search!


----------

